

Show HN: Instartlogic - CDN Replacement - techaddict009
http://instartlogic.com/

======
chrisdl
Huh, So you would have to choose that OR CloudFlare (Which does some CDNish
stuff as well) I guess. Looks interesting though, I wonder how they figure out
what information needs to be loaded first. Concatenating JS might actually be
a bad thing with instartlogic, since it would then have to load em all no
matter what they affect (although I doubt it is smart enough to identify which
script files need to be loaded when...)

~~~
pblum
It can figure out what information is most interesting by looking at the load
order for the page and then also by analysis of the component assets on the
page. For instance the JPGs, PNGs, the HTML itself. So for example in the
cases of images the format of the data itself will inform us which bytes are
most important (low frequency DCT's are more visually important than high
frequency DCT's) or in the case of HTML, sending the <HEAD> section first is
more important than the <BODY> or footer. You can find more info like
whitepapers and webinars here
[http://instartlogic.com/resources/](http://instartlogic.com/resources/).

------
techaddict009
Robert scoble interviewing founder and CEO of Instartlogic :
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbjUWahrlnU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbjUWahrlnU)

